# Gaining permission-new or seasoned vet



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all. I figured id write a lil here about permission. How to gain it and the ins and outs of the process here.
Its that time of year when you should be thinking about where your going to hunt (if u dont already know) and how and when to hit the field. We can go into specifics on how to set up and all but we arent going to rite now. this is about the first step in all of your success this season-PERMISSION.
Im going to start off by saying this. Scouting is key to success. Not a thourogh combing of the land is necessary. Look at some features. Maybe its a lake surrounded by cattails, maybe its a small pine woods bordering a 300 acre field. Whatever. First step is finding a likely spot to hunt. Platt books are a great help also (shows some features but more importantly, NAMES of the property owner). Google earth has become a priceless tool in my arsenal. Just sayin. 
Once you have found a likely spot to call, its time to talk. Not to the critters, but to the land owner. If you are going to hunt solo, go alone. If you are going to be taking a buddy often take him, but have him stay a little back. Not trying to intimidate here. 
First rule: dress the part. This is basically an interview here. No suit n tie needed, but you dont want to be in full camo either. Jeans and a jacket will do. When you approach the landowners door, stay calm. They dont know why your there. Start with an introduction. If u have a buddy, introduce him as well. Ask how their day is going. Be friendly. Toss some compliments..
Then comes the bomb. Ask. "I hunt predators and was wondering if you would mind if i hunted here" or something of the like. 
Rule 2: dont get discouraged by the word "no". We hear it every day. As a matter of fact, you wouldnt be who you are with out hearing that word. If you get a "no", take it lightly. Nod, smile, maybe make some more convo, then go about your day. 
Wwhen you get a "yes", and you will, thank the owner. Shake his hand. He is your biggest tool to success on this property now. Probe him (not like an alien). Ask if hes seen any game, heard any game, had any trouble with game, ect. Maybe ask to have him show you around the property. I personally cary a notepad and a platt book with me. Notepad is for notes (duh) and the platt book is for properties i have permission. Also, i like to grab a number and offer to make a call to alert the owner anytime before i head out to hunt (helps avoid conflict with friends, neighbors and family) i may even have them give me their signature recognizing they gave me permission on this certain parcel. Whatever they feel comfy with.
Rule 3: respect, respect RESPECT. leave the property CLEANER and in better condition than which you found it (ie: puck up trash, shells whatever). Alert him of any concerns or issues to the property you may notice. Show him your success. Offer to share if its an edible game animal. Again, RESPECT. 
Last but not least, maintain contact thru the year. Send a christmas card, give the occasional call, offer to help with work need around the property. This will allow ypu to maintain the rights to the property. You may even be pleasantly suprised to have a recomendation to hunt a neighbors property. 
Well, that about sums it up. Lemme know what you think or if you have any questio s.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very, very good write up. These are basically the same principles I've use for years. 40 years ago as a young buck hunting in southern Iowa, it was very easy to gain permission to hunt because everybody knew everybody. As the years have passed the permission thing grew harder and harder to get. Your information above is a very good tool for everyone to use. Great job and great information!


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you! Jusy tryin to help everyone i can. Appreciate the feedback! 8D


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Well thanks! Yep, 20yrs old. Still wet behind the ears lol. To be honest, i posted this because a buddy asked me how i go about permission cuz i can hunt quite a few properties. Figured he wasnt the only one starting up that may need help hahaaa. Again, thanks for the positive feedback. Feels great to know my posts are actually helping people other than me haha


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very good post but just one more rule for SG !! dont ask to borrow a gun. LOL


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Lmao noooo..thats a buzz kill


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Very good topic. Would like to add one thing I do that helps. I had some cards, business size, made up with my name, phone #, address, type of vehicle & tag #. I give these, even to the ones that say No, and tell them to call if something comes up and they need help, just call. You would be surprised at how many will. Even the ones that said "No". Around here a lot of the land is used for out of state hunters and explaining how controlling the predator population will help increase their cash crop gets me a "Yes" about every time.
All of the points you have made are very good and thank you for posting them. Welcome to PT.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I also have cards made up. one side as my EW Game Calls and the other Predator Control


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks RWP45. Great added input. Im going to order some tonight.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great post!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great write-up ! I'm very impressed at such a young age you have your head on straight and know what you want. That's half the battle in life. I just picked up about 40 more acres of hayfield to hunt late season from my new hay source. I was talking about hunting and he asked me if I would come over and kill the coyotes around his place. We then worked out a deal where he's going to plant alfalfa on 10 acres of my farm on shares and I get hay now for a regular price of $3 a bale because of it. All because I share my love for hunting ! Keep doing what you're doing and I look forward to your success !


----------

